# I'll never use a master link again...



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I decided it was time for a new chain so I bought a high end Shimano. 

I'm not the best wrench in the world but I have installed many master links in the past and never had an issue - until now.

I installed a KMC master link to the chain only to realize I needed to disassemble it - but I couldn't get the bloody thing to disengage. Granted I have struggled a bit disassembling links in the past but this one would not come apart 

Bottom line is don't be ignorant like me and assume a link is compatible with a different manufacturer's chain because it has "10 speed" on the package. From now on I'm using the pin!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It is compatible. You'll need to squeeze the sideplates a bit to get the link to release.

I use KMC master links on all my shimano chains, without any problems at all.


----------



## TXBDan (Sep 14, 2010)

There are some good youtube videos on how to remove 10speed powerlink links. pretty easy once you know the trick


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Park Tools also make a tool for this purpose that goes right between the chain to "squeeze" it out. Very useful.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I had the same problem with a KMC. I missed one of the rollers and attempted to remove the Missing Link and couldn't. I broke the link at the Missing Link with a chain tool and replaced it with a Connex Link I had laying around. The next time around I made sure I did not miss a roller when I installed a KMC chain. I think I will invest in one of those Park tools..Must be a technique with squeezing that Missing Link for removal but I certainly could not do it to save my life...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a KMC MIssing 10 Speed Link on all three of my road bikes (two with SRAM chains and one Shimano)...no install or removal issues seen here. I find it best to have the chain on the smallest front ring and cassette tooth when taking on or off the link.


----------



## JamesinIT (Jul 24, 2010)

Exactly as retro grouch said, same scenario here, I also used them on 8 and 9 spd mtb chains as well.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

If you want to make it easier use a nylon tie strap to pull the chain together so it's even simpler to squeeze the link to remove it. I have been very happy with the KMC chains on my bikes. When they get horribly grungy I just take them off and totally clean them instead of the lube/wipe down routine.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

KMC DX10SC with their "dedicated" master link on my Campy 10 speed.

KMC 9 speed on my Campy 8 speed with the dedicated master link. Works phenominally.

All are as quiet as a tomb, shift beautifully and are reasonbly priced.

I don't see any reason to go elsewhere. They even now have a Campy 11 speed.

Sorry, I just love KMC chains.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Should be no problems using a kmc link especially on a shimano chain as shimano chains are made by kmc. For what its worth, I've got a dura chain that I'm using with a connex link & an ultegra chain with the kmc link on my bikes. I've taken them apart with no issues.


----------



## HeluvaSkier (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the smartest tool purchases I ever made:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

HeluvaSkier said:


> One of the smartest tool purchases I ever made:


Yep, I struggled with needle nose pliers for ages until I discovered this tool.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

What is that tool and what does it do? Looks like a lug crimper.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Great tool, I have the Park model. The "jaws" fit between the plates and squeeze the rollers connected by the "master link" together so that the plates of the master link disengage. I have KMC chains on all 5 of my bikes, 9 and 10 speed, and no problems at all with removing the links using the Park tool.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the Park took thing too. Love it. I don't have to struggle with taking my chain off to clean or anything.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea, I bought the master link tool too. It was wierd - sometimes I could just pop the link off by hand and/or with the corner of a pliers. Sometimes it was just a royal PITA.

So I bought the tool and it is almost as if it was made for the job! ;-)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I risk death by using Wipperman links on a KMC chain.

I am such a rebel.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Now and then I would struggle to pinch the links just right...the chain pliers make life so much easier.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

There's got to be a Phd thesis in here somewhere. Seems I'm not the only one for whom these things fall open in your hand one day and on others leave you stripping the wall paper with profanities and reaching for the whisky bottle.


----------



## andrejj (Oct 1, 2009)

Connex link is the answer: opened and closed with bare hands. Save yourselves the grief...


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Get a large paper clip and bend into a U shape. Insert ends through the rollers on the quick link then use a pair of pliers to twist the tie the ends. Keeps twisting until links separate.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I've used Connex, SRAM and KMC links, buy the KMC's by the multi-blister pack now. Don't care for the Connex since the sideplates are so large that you can feel the master link ker-plunking around the cassette in the 12 cog of my 12-27.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sablotny said:


> I've used Connex, SRAM and KMC links, buy the KMC's by the multi-blister pack now. Don't care for the Connex since the sideplates are so large that you can feel the master link ker-plunking around the cassette in the 12 cog of my 12-27.



that's not a problem for me since I rarely get anywhere near that end of the cassette


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Me either.....only when I change wheels or fix a flat. Have used Wipperman in the past on Shimano chains because I refused to use their pins after a chain separated on my once, but since I use KMC chains on everything now, I haven't used those in a while


----------



## JonathanGennick (May 8, 2007)

My experience w/KMC links is that they tend to snap together tightly. I use the Park master-link pliers on them. SRAM links slide open more easily by hand. 

FWIW, I've had two mechanicals on trails this spring that were easy fixes due to my running SRAM Powerlinks. I'm a big, big advocate of removable links.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> that's not a problem for me since I rarely get anywhere near that end of the cassette


I hear there are some 14-28 cassettes on the market


----------



## liquidarrogance (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been quite pleased by my switch to sram chains with powerlock


----------

